# 96 S10 Blazer with western 6' questions



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

I have a 1996 2dr S10 Blazer with a 6' Western quick disconnect mount. The front sags alot with the plow on. It has 150K on it so I was wondering if the front springs are shot. Do they make heavier springs for the front, maybe from a ZR2 or something ? I will probably install Tibrems but if the springs are weak I should address that. Also what are peoples experiences with cranking up the torsion springs do they often fail after cranking them up since they have been in the same positon for a long time. I will need to travel 60 miles round trip to do my Dad's driveway when it snows otherwise the plow will be off the truck. Thanks for all replies!!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Iam sure the zr2 springs will fit the truck, i don't know if they are heavier or not. I would try the timbrens first then go from there. Cranking the torsion bars a few cranks would not hurt, you may have to get an allignment after you crank them.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

does the blazer even have front springs? I thought it just had shocks and torsion bars. Timbrens should help you out a lot though.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Thanks for the advice, yes it does have torsion bars up front, I was not sure on the spelling so I called them springs. Is there a write up somewhere on how the Timbrens work, my current factory bump stops are about 1-2" away from the control arm, are the timbrens always touch the control arm or only when overloaded ?


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

scholzee, Crank the torsion bars up three or four turns and install a set or Timbrens and what a differant your going to see and feel.
Yes the Timbrens come in contact with the control arm most of the time, and compress as you add additional weight to the front end.
 John..........................


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

If you crank up the T bars, be sure to get the front end aligned otherwise you'll go through tires faster. Go to a place that has a lifetime warrenty on it so if you have to make more adjustments to the bars, they'll re-align it for free.


----------



## s10snobear (Dec 7, 2004)

*timberens?*

timberens wont fit in the front end of your truck. there is a company that sells a trick setup for the sagging s10 front end this is the ultimate for the s10 front end.airbag torsion bar mounts


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

They list an application for my year, why would they not fit ? $650 for the air bag setup is too much.


----------



## s10snobear (Dec 7, 2004)

they will fit in the rear.... but i dont think there is any room in the front to fit them.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

They replace the original bump stop that mounts on the frame and contacts the lower A Arm.
http://www.truckspring.com/timbren/instructions/gmfs10.pdf


----------



## s10snobear (Dec 7, 2004)

i stand corrected... it must be a real small unit!


----------

